# Maca



## Sus09

Hello ladies,

My OH is thinking about taking Maca, I also told him about the Horny Goats Weed but before he takes anything he wanted me to ask here if any other OHs were taking those, what were the results any side effects?

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ask despie she's the macca queen :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I know, she has already adviced me


----------



## NorthStar

LOL - Despie does your DH actually KNOW he's on Maca? :rofl:

That horny goat stuff is expensive, I saw it in H&B yesterday and it's £20!


----------



## Natsby

My OH takes Maca and we haven´t noticed any difference really but I hope it is affecting his swimmers. We will find out tomorrow.x


----------



## NorthStar

Caffeine is supposed to be good for his swimmers, which is good because my OH drinks loads of Coke :wacko:

Did you see the Food Hospital last night Sus? They had a guy on there with dodgy swimmers and they were feeding him anti oxidants.


----------



## Jax41

Sus, I'm going to do Macca for my DH too, but the 'Despie' way!!! :haha::haha: Blimey, really hope there'll be no side effects!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I started my DH on Maca a little under a week ago so it may be soon to tell. He's had no negative SE yet though so hopefully it will stay that way :thumbup: At first I was going to not tell him too much about it but decided to let him know it was to give him more energy and increase his libido...after one pill he was running around the house cleaning like mad and saying that he couldn't believe how much energy he had :haha: After only one dose I knew it was completely a psychological reaction but it was quite funny to watch!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi my OH is back on the maca now we're trying for number 2. The only effect it had on him first time round was that it made his swimmers go from low motility to absolute super swimmers. Our doctor couldn't believe it!!

There shouldn't be any side effects as maca is just a type of food.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Girls!

Maca is on offer on H&B so I will get that.
The horny goat´s is expensive so I think I will start with just maca.

The "Despie" way is great :haha: mine will know what he is taking so no worries in that sense, I might hide some horny goat´s as well though :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn is maca at H&B? - I couldn't find it at mine so I had to order it online - but having said that I reckon it might be cheaper on Amazon anyway. I take it myself and I think it has helped me in a kind of subtle way (I am only taking 1 500mg tab a day) so I'm going to keep taking it :thumbup:


----------



## Em74

Hi everyone what is maca? (i'm a total virgin when it comes to all these things lol) my "better halfs" swimmers are ok but anything that gives them little superman capes and y-fronts i'm sure he'll be up for that!!! 

Thanks
Em x


----------



## Butterfly67

Em74 said:


> Hi everyone what is maca? (i'm a total virgin when it comes to all these things lol) my "better halfs" swimmers are ok but anything that gives them little superman capes and y-fronts i'm sure he'll be up for that!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Em x

It's a natural plant supplement that is grown in Peru - you can take it in powder or capsule format - I think the powder form is more potent but these are the ones I take


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm dying to know also you guys have got me curious ...

Also what is Despi doing?


----------



## Em74

Thanks butterfly67, i'll give them a go!!, also i'm taking clomid so is there any suppliements that i shouldnt take Thanx :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Em74 said:


> Thanks butterfly67, i'll give them a go!!, also i'm taking clomid so is there any suppliements that i shouldnt take Thanx :flower:

The only one I know that you shoudn't take with Clomid is soy but apart from that I am not sure sorry :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

I found Maca on offer at H&B by the men´s wellbeing section, it was 9.99 on offer this month. I am going to nose on amazon now, to see how much it is there.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus you could make him maca cupcakes :rofl: he'd be putty in your hands:thumbup:

You could ice them with little horny devil horns on them :rofl:https://www.bellascupcakes.org/picture-gallery.php


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Sus you could make him maca cupcakes :rofl: he'd be putty in your hands:thumbup:
> 
> You could ice them with little horny devil horns on them :rofl:https://www.bellascupcakes.org/picture-gallery.php

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love the idea! the icing would have to be packed with Horny goat´s weed dust :haha: hmmm I know what to bake around ov next cycle :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Perfect!!! You'll probably get an order from the rest of the gang too!

I love the little horns on that cake, it's so cute!


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Perfect!!! You'll probably get an order from the rest of the gang too!
> 
> I love the little horns on that cake, it's so cute!

It is amazing isn´t it? I wan tot try to do those! 
maybe ones with santa shape as well. filled with Maca of course :haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar,
I have just been looking at Amazon and they have Maca and Horny Goats weed at a good price, cheaper as you said than H&B, there are too many brands and options though, I don´t know which one to buy?


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry Sus, haven't tried either product, but if the vendor has decent reviews I think it's worth trying them because H&B are pretty expensive.


----------



## Sus09

:thumbup:
I will read some of the reviews!:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi ladies
DH has been taking 1/2 tsp of the powdered form maca and found that he had loads of energy and felt mentally alert as well. We got the Peruvian Red Maca, slightly more potent than the normal maca from an online UK supplier called Runners fuel (athletes swear by it!) and the bag has lasted for a long time so it was good value. 

good luck everyone! Maca babies on the way:happydance:


----------



## Sus09

My man is on Coq10, can he have Maca tother with that?

Thanks Peacebaby I am going to check that website now:thumbup:

Did his sex drive increase? I want my man to increas his :blush: 

does the powder taste yucky? if it is not in capsules I am going to struggle to give it to my OH.


----------



## Em74

Hi everyone,
I'm loving the cupcake idea!!! i'd best keep my teenage son (17yrs old) away from them though lol his hormones are bad enough as it is without having to lock him away from his girlfriend lol :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Em74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm loving the cupcake idea!!! i'd best keep my teenage son (17yrs old) away from them though lol his hormones are bad enough as it is without having to lock him away from his girlfriend lol :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yeah, that would be dangerous lol


----------



## Sus09

I found this about Maca 

https://www.maca.co.uk/?gclid=COPur_G8w6wCFc8Z4QodNwG0pQ

:haha: it says the powder can be mixed in your favourite recipes, yummy cupcakes for my OH :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Em74

I'll be ok if i can make the cakes look even remotely healthy my son won't touch them lol :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Just tell hime they are low fat, low in sugar and high in veg and vitamins:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

sus, the libido went through the roof so I took control and made sure he was having it just before and during the fertile days and then cut back at other times of my cycle.

apparently it does taste awful, so he had it in a yummy fruit smoothie initially but then felt the energy benefits outweighed the bad taste and start taking it straight up, mixed with aswaghanda (this is an ancient indian herb used specifically for the male reproductive system).

I must say I think that it made a huge difference to the strength of his swimmers. I firmly believe in these 2 herbs. I recommended it to a friend whose Dh was told his count was too low and motility so weak they were advised to consider adoption, well a few months of the powders and his doctors are amazed. 

the quality of the herb is important, I got very good quality ashwaghanda from Baldwins, a well known herbal website. Homeopathic doses work so you only need a small bag.


----------



## Sus09

Thaks Peacebaby, very useful,

So when and how much did he take? Does it make a difference if he takes it in capsules? 
what do you think of this website? is it good quality?

https://www.maca.co.uk/?gclid=COPur_G8w6wCFc8Z4QodNwG0pQ


----------



## peacebaby

no worries sus.

that looks good, though a bit expensive, I think(?).

it seems the website I ordered from is not up any more, it was ages ago!

the bag I have looks like this:
https://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/organic-premium-red-maca-powder-500g.html

he was taking btwn 1/2 tsp to quarter tspn daily but the bag says 1xtsp daily. I guess it won't hurt to start on a low dose and see how it goes, maybe increase it around OV time?


----------



## peacebaby

oops forgot to say he was taking it in the am, otherwise insomnia might kick in with the energy buzzz!


----------



## Milty

does anyone know a good place to get it in the US or do you think Amazon would be best?


----------



## Natsby

Wow thanks Peacebaby, that sounds interesting, def going to get some of that.


----------



## Natsby

Also for both parties Vitamin C is important, this is what I fould in an article about C and men´s reproductive health.
"This study was carried out to monitor the effect of oral supplementation of vitamin C on various semen parameters in oligospermic, infertile, otherwise healthy individuals. Various semen parameters, including sperm motility, sperm count, and sperm morphology, were studied before and after the vitamin C treatment. A total of 13 infertile patients were included. Their ages ranged between 25 and 35 years. They had no genital infection or varicocele. Physical examination and other routine laboratory investigations were normal. General semen analysis revealed oligozoospermia (mean sperm count was 14.3 +/- 7.38 x 10(6) sperms/mL, mean sperm with normal morphology was 43 +/- 7.87%, and mean sperm motility was 31.2 +/- 9.61%). Testicular biopsy was not done. These patients received in an open trial of 1,000 mg of vitamin C twice daily for a maximum of 2 months. Results showed that the mean sperm count was increased to 32.8 +/- 10.3 x 10(6) sperms/mL (P < .001) after 2 months of vitamin C intake. The mean sperm motility was increased significantly to 60.1 +/- 8.47% (P < .001), and mean sperms with normal morphology increased significantly to 66.7 +/- 4.77% (P < .001). This study showed that vitamin C supplementation in infertile men might improve sperm count, sperm motility, and sperm morphology and might have a place as an additional supplement to improve the semen quality towards conception."
I´m going to have both of us on high dose C until we do IUI and see if it helps.


----------



## peacebaby

hi natsby

yes, dh is still on high dose Vit C, apparently it acts as antioxidant for the swimmers and protects them from cellular damage. A TCM specialist I spoke to recently also advised that it's good for the male to take Vit E, it protects from chromosonal abnormalities. We found out too late about this but will certainly remember next time.

I recall you saying that your mom was telling you how important VIT C is, she was right :thumbup:

hope all was good with your tests.


----------



## peacebaby

milty, this US site is great for all herbal goodies and I see they have organic maca:

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/m.html


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Peacebaby, that is very useful information, I had a look at the maca powder bag. I am still debating whether to buy the powder or the capsules. I think I would struggle to give it to my OH if it is in powder. 

Nats, good tip about the vitamin C! I take alot of it to avoid colds and flu due to the enviroment I work in, but I never thought of giving it to OH!

I also read, and had a feedback frome one of the girls that Maca also helps women, better quality of eggs, more energy, more libido, and helps with the mood swings, I am thining about taking it as well.

I guess thought, Does your OH then only take Maca during fertile times? 

So If I buy Maca we would both be taking every day¨:

100 mg Coq
Maca (Don´t know how many mg yet)
Vitamin C
Folic acid (Just for me)...

What do you think about this combitation? Am I over doing it?:wacko:


----------



## Natsby

No I don´t think your overdoing it. I take a conception vit which has folic acid, epo from cd 1 -14. Maca and Vit C and Coq10. OH has a vit pack with maca in, and I start him on the C and Coq10 too when they get here. I also drink red rasberry leaf tea in my brew in the morning to build a nice thick uterus lining. So if you are over doing it I am for sure!


----------



## Sus09

Is that your cat cuddling the toy Nats?

I have Raspberry tea leaf capsules here, they gave them to me in the Health shop but my friend wont let me take them as she says it casuses miscarriage? she is keeping them away from me? lol But yes, the lady at the health shop said that it does help the lining.

Well I will take all that ... and depending on the blood results I might try soy as well, see if it brings my ov a bit forward:

How many mg of Maca does your OH and you take?


----------



## Natsby

250mg, it is part of the wellman conception vitamin pack. I only drink the raspberry leaf until I ov then I stop so that it doesn´t put any fetus at risk. It is true if I jump up and down I rattle like a pill bottle, but got to try what I can to make it work. I keep hopping for a miracle and a BFP before we need to start IUI, it must be possible as I was pregnant befre twice with OH, but maybe his swimmers were in better form then, looks like i wore the poor man out!


----------



## Natsby

Oh and yes that is my cat Teddy with his teddy when he was small. He has always been gorgeous when he is asleep... it is the rest of the time he is a worry.


----------



## NorthStar

Nats the raspberry leaf extract is in a lot of the "pregnancy teas" so IDK I would have thought that is was safe to drink whilst TTC?

Right now I'm on folic acid, vitamin b complex, omega 3 with vitamin D, vitamin C, COCK, and today I start agnus castus.

This is out of control, but somehow I've got to get my cycles back to normal after messing myself up with EPO and BCP :cry:


----------



## Sus09

What is EPO?


----------



## Natsby

Acete de oragra, oil of evening primrose


----------



## Sus09

Of course it is!!:dohh::dohh:
Having one of my dopy moments here! 
I used to take that in the past to help my cycles
Does it work for you Nats?


----------



## Natsby

I don´t know really. Generally I have good fcm, but this month I didn´t see any, despite the epo.
I´m feeling really low right now because I just found out the price for IUI didn´t include the drugs...another 500&#8364; on top of the price they told us. SO I have no idea how we will find enough for one cycle let alone several. Seems so hopeless and unfair that it should all come down to money!


----------



## Sus09

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are you sure not even the drugs or part of the treatment is covered by the public healthcare? In the past it used to...


----------



## Sus09

Nats, let me ask a friend of mine who is a doctor, she works in Madrid now, but her best friend in Barcelona is a gyno, maybe she has some contacts/Advice.


----------



## Natsby

Thanks Hun! I know before I could have got some help, but my dr seems to think that is all finished now. This all feels like a bad joke, it just keeps getting worse. But i¡on the up side we know why it hasn´t been working, my heart goes out to everyone who is unexplained, that must be the toughest!


----------



## Milty

Nats :hugs:

Please don't get down on yourself...I really think it will happen for you...

A friend of mine had endo and her DH had the worst SA I have ever heard of...the only numbers I remeber was his count was at less than 50,000but everything else was bad too...Their FS told them IVF was probably not even an option for them...

So anyway they gave up and were contemplating weather or not they wanted to adopt or just be childless...two months later they were PG...now they have 3 girls and their FS can't believe it


----------



## Sus09

Nats don´t get down yet,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It has been a hard week for you, too much hapening at once, or lots of information thrown at you but things will get better, honest! 
Let me try to find some information for you. See if there is anything you could be entitled to funding wise from the social security, at least the meds. God Spain sucks now, it used to be so good there for treatments!


----------



## peacebaby

sending you :hugs: nats

I hear you about the money issue- its a shame that something as precious as bringing life into this world comes down to money.it's same with simple meds that can help sustain a pregnancy, those who can afford it privately have access to it while hundreds of others suffer losses.

I honestly believe that since you have conceived naturally, it can and I am sure it will happen again for you. Sorry if I sound too optimistic about herbs, vitamins and nutritional support, but I have seen and heard far too many success stories and perhaps I'm far more sceptical of the 'black and white' approach of contemporary western medicine. Healthy living and nutrition can have an amazingly positive impact on fertility. So hang in there! 

just a thought, but would your OH consider a few acupuncture treatments?
I've just finished reading "the infertility cure" and it states that acu has been successful in strengthening sperm together with nutrition and vits, which you're already doing.

what about IUI with the NHS here, is that a possibility?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hi Peacebaby,
I don´t think I am eligible for anything in the UK, I have lived overseas for too long. I could risk them not asking, but I hate to think what would happen if they found out. Ironically I have paid more tax over the years there than here, but i don´t think they count that.
I would love him to have acupuncture too, but if we save all our money for iUI we can´t do both. I´m going to talk to my acupuncturist this week and see what she says.
I think you are right, it may be possible for us, but I don´t have that much time and with his stats it could take years!


----------



## Sus09

My Maca is on its way!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

nats, that seems too unfair, you pay tax here while throngs of free riders get by on the NHS. At yet another blood test this morning I asked the guy a bit about this and he says that new rule is that only foreigners have to produce a valid visa to receive NHS treatment. You're a legitimate citizen and taxpayer, would that not qualify you?

there must be a way,praying for you :hugs::hugs:


sus, excellent! Wishing your OH a successful maca journey!


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help. 

I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me :) 

I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...

My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)

Wellman conception
Zinc
CoQ10
Folic acid
Royal jelly
Bee propolis
Bee pollen 
Fish oils


----------



## Jax41

Briss said:


> Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help.
> 
> I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me :)
> 
> I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...
> 
> My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)
> 
> Wellman conception
> Zinc
> CoQ10
> Folic acid
> Royal jelly
> Bee propolis
> Bee pollen
> Fish oils


:hi: Briss, nice to meet you :flower:

I don't know the answer to help you but I know a lady who would :winkwink: Copy and past your post to Desperado's Happy Holiday's thread - she is the pro :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Briss :hi: yes, Despie adds it to her husband's dinners now and again - you can add it to a stew or something and they won't taste it :haha: you could also add it to a smoothie in the morning maybe.

Out of interest, I see your OH is taking royal jelly, bee pollen and propolis - I have only ever heard of women taking this, is there something that helps men in those too? :flower:


----------



## Briss

I think bee pollen is mainly for men and supposed to increase sex drive, did not have a chance to check this yet as he started taking it today. We both take royal jelly and bee propolis: I give it to him because some studies showed that royal jelly increases testosterone levels and improve sperm quality and bee propolis showed to improve defective sperm function and it has the ability to protect sperm membrane from the harmful affect of oxidative aggression.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls

Haven't been on bnb in ages and got online and stumbled across this thread;)

Briss your research about the bee propolis and royal jelly is excellent. Yes it's safe to take the macca alongside those supplements. It is a potent combo though so be ready for lots of action:haha:

Morning is best for taking maca, a smoothie or a glass of fruit juice disguises it well or it can sprinkled over cereal, oats, etc. Add a bit of honey to sweeten and it's all good!

Royal jelly is oestrogenic so for ladies the first half of the cycle is best. 

I hope it works quickly for you, fx 'ed.


----------



## Briss

I just added maca to his fried eggs :) just sprinkled it over with some pepper and salt and he did not notice! am quietly waiting for the "action" to begin :)


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> I just added maca to his fried eggs :) just sprinkled it over with some pepper and salt and he did not notice! am quietly waiting for the "action" to begin :)

Ha ha I love this thread ,:hugs:Am just noticing u all know me already :winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

yet another portion of maca spiked fried eggs has just been consumed by my DH :) thank you ladies for great ideas I think it is working


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> yet another portion of maca spiked fried eggs has just been consumed by my DH :) thank you ladies for great ideas I think it is working

Omg :haha:My hubby hates eggs ,glad its working out :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Briss

a few days ago made him fried eggs with maca as usual but hubby spotted there was something dodgy about the eggs and refused to eat them! luckily I managed to persuade him that these were probably just some old eggs so made him a new portion without maca. why is he making it so hard for me! had to change my strategy and now add it to his tomato salad with soured cream.

I have to say I did see more "action" than usual after he started (involuntarily) taking it :)


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::thumbup::haha:

Well done Briss ! 

I used some on toast the other day to give myself some much needed energy and i thought of you :winkwink: Glad to hear its going well


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> a few days ago made him fried eggs with maca as usual but hubby spotted there was something dodgy about the eggs and refused to eat them! luckily I managed to persuade him that these were probably just some old eggs so made him a new portion without maca. why is he making it so hard for me! had to change my strategy and now add it to his tomato salad with soured cream.
> 
> I have to say I did see more "action" than usual after he started (involuntarily) taking it :)

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------

